# Brown Rice WTF



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi

Whilst trying to resort my diet after a long layoff through injury and illness, when measuring brown rice today I noticed a dicrepency between shops typical values.

100g between 3 makes seem to have a difference of upto 55 cals surely this cant be right, 1 even had more protein when it was cooked :confused1:

Do you guys go by what is on the packet or by what say the net shoves up as a typical value?

cheers


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Go by whats on the packet. Manufacturer's don't have to put nutritional information on the packet but if they do it must be correct


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

go by the packet,each source of rice that the manufacturers use could vary in quality hence the difference in values between brands


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

I weighed out 100gram dry, cooked it which then weighed 250grams, is this too much for one meal? Mixed it 100gram green beans tablespoon of olive oil and black pepper and a large chicken breast. Havent done the macros yet, so i may be way out. 

cheers


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok 100g dry weight rice is quite a lot IMO about 75g is a decent meal (but depends on how much food you need to eat for your daily cals).

I'd also weigh the Chicken not the green beans LMAO


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

:lol:

Need around 4200 cals , I only weighed the green beans so I could be acurate with the macros at the end of the day, chicken breast was about 200g (not digital scales)

Must admit 100grams of dry rice when cooked was a hard slog "belch"


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Sod the brown rice talk.... Manson's picture is working for me. lol


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

manson said:


> I weighed out 100gram dry, cooked it which then weighed 250grams, is this too much for one meal? Mixed it 100gram green beans tablespoon of olive oil and black pepper and a large chicken breast. Havent done the macros yet, so i may be way out.
> 
> cheers


Sound right to me. 250 grams cooked isn't a lot. Eat that in my afternoon meal.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea 100g dry is what I have. Mind you when I used to use that brown ****e it was more filling.......swap it for basmati. Tastier and easier to eat!


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments reps all round, might try 100 dry of basmati later.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just had 250g's cooked brown rice, went down easy with salmon + salad cream hehe


----------

